# any hikers or climbers on? i'm having these boots held for me



## orodwen (Dec 27, 2005)

they're by asolo & they're the stynger model.  w/ my wonky feet they fit really well:  roomy toebox, snug heel, adjustable ankle area w/ the speed lacing.  i wasn't planning on getting any boots just yet but these feel so promising & i found them on sale nearby so i think i'll be grabbing them friday.  whatcha think?


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Dec 27, 2005)

uh...if they're good for u...then i guess buy them. =|


----------



## Isis (Dec 28, 2005)

Awesome tread, & they look like they've got some good support too. Get them!
My brother would approve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He's a professional climber/teacher & guide


----------



## user3 (Dec 28, 2005)

Just make sure it has a good arch & it looks like they do.

I love the style!

Reminds me I need knew hiking shoes!


----------



## orodwen (Dec 28, 2005)

thanks y'all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they're 30% off but that's not even why i looked at  them (though it does make or break the deal.) dork me...it was the colour that grabbed me.  then i looked at the design.  then i had to try them on.  i walked from the basement to the counter w/ them on to find out what the sale price was.  they're 50 dollars less than anything i could find on the internet.  

they were "women's boot of 2005" from backpacker magazine & from all the places that you can leave reviews they've gotten great ones.  i can't afford them until friday so i keep having the store hold them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  no layaways for sale items... 

again, thanks!


----------



## sallytheragdol (Dec 30, 2005)

Asolos are awesome boot. probably my fav brand for hiking boots.


----------



## orodwen (Dec 30, 2005)

thanks.  that's promising.  i've read nothing but good things about this model.


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

My mom has those, they have really good support.


----------

